# First Packages ever!



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.beetight.com/upload/inspection_photos/2362/P4040421_original.JPG
http://www.beetight.com/upload/inspection_photos/2363/P4040422_original.JPG

There they are: the 'red' and 'yellow' hives. Little did I realize that the red end of the spectrum is invisible to apis mellifera....

I hope these images aren't too large for most web visitors?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice! Those will keep an intruder from even thinking about using that door.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, however your pict's are too large according to the posting rules, take a look at the rules and resize. 640X480 is the largest allowed.

Thanks again for the pict's!


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Trying to find the 'code' for resizing...BB must not have it, markupLite and others do....ain't afraid of formatting html, as long I know the right 'tags'!


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice.

The photos should be fine as they are not inline with the post. The links to the images must be manually clicked on and the images are hosted on another website.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Rex, I upload everything to Photobucket which allows editing, then just copy and past the "IMG" code and your good to go. Still, nice hives, enjoy your girls!!


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

nice pics. the pics are located on another server so they should not be an issue with beesource rules.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Fancy diggins for those girls. Your bees will surely buzz with high society tone.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I am truly a beekeeper now.... Had my first setback already! In the second hive, the workers did not bond with their queen and killed her inside her shipping cage. I found the queen dead with 2 workers in the shipping cage, bummer. I immediately contacted my supplier, who were very generous and helpful in getting me a new queen overnight and on Saturday. 24 hrs later, the new queen arrived and I introduced her to that colony. After 48 hours of acclamation, I inspected the hive and found the workers must 'seem' to like this queen as they had started to build some free hanging comb directly onto her shipping cage, underneath. Non clinging behavior led me to believe that they'd accepted this new queen.
Here is an image of what they left me...lol.


----------

